# [Full Tower] NZXT Phantom Crafted: three doubts on sellers



## sidhraj (Mar 14, 2013)

I made following video editing rig 6 months ago.

*FX-8150. (future plan to upgrade this to 8350 or perhaps steamroller.)
Crosshair V formula.
GTX 660 (future plan upgrade this to Quadro.)
*
I've build this system on a cooler master Elite 431 mid tower cabinet. 

The GTX660 and PSU fans are so close to eachother, it generates lot of heat during video recording and editing, even if I remove the panels.
So many wires, don't allow efficient air circulation.
The cabinet has some 6 outlets to install fans, but space is too cramped with wires and CPU cooler. So, I don't see point in spending another 2-3 thousand in cabinet fans alone, when it is unlikely to improve scenario drastically.
don't see point in installing watercooling over CPU because CPU cooling is fine with Coolermaster 212 EVO.
Besides, I think Crosshair V formula is feeling disrespected in this cabinet.

So, I've decided to get a full tower (gaming) cabinet for their space and efficient Cable Management. 
After spending last two days in google. I fell in love with this nzxt crafted phantom.

*cache.futurelooks.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/NZXT-Phantom-Crafted-Series-Enclosure-1.jpg

problems are:
1. not available locally. so i've to buy it online.
2. not available on flipkart.
3. available on ebay but i have had terrible experiences with PC sellers on ebay. When you buy something, they call you and say "sorry last piece sold yesterday" and then they try to make you buy something else. If you refuse, they refund the money but Paisaapay takes almost 3 weeks giving money back. In the meantime you can't buy it from thirdparty because your cashflow is stuck.
4. so far only two online store I found it:

TheITWares: 7800+600 for courier=8400
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001BK Black Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Primeagbg: 7,869+550-650 for courier=approx. 8400
Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet


Now comes the questions:
1. Are these people TheITWares and Primeagbg reliable online shopping sites?

2. Which one of them should i buy from?

3. Are there any other decent full towers available at this price range around 5000-8500? I don't want to go through HAF or other full tower cabinets that are Rs.10,000 upwards. Neither I want some cheap iball or zebronics fulltowers that sell around 2000, because usually their screws' metal is so cheap you can't unscrew it after 4 months without damaging the heads. Becomes a pain while upgrading hardware.

4. (optional) Any other suggestion or advice that you have.

thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

You should try MD Comp. and Vedant.


----------



## sidhraj (Mar 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> You should try MD Comp. and Vedant.



is this correct site for MD comp? :WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
and i can't find vedant's online shopping site on google. can you please give me link?

update: check MD computers, they say NZXT phantom crafted will be available in 10-15 days, i can't wait that long.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 14, 2013)

Get it from Prime ABGB they are the official Importer/Distributor of NZXT in India. Im using one NZXT Phantom (RED) and I had paid Rs 8200 for the same.Trust me , its one of a hell of a cabinet when it comes to cooling. No one comes close.

Now the worst part, Prime ABGB will sell you the case but to attain that superb cooling you have to buy the 166CFM non led side fan and a top 200mm BLUE led fan (the case comes with only one). Prime ABGB dont have both. Thats the worst support you can get from a official distributor. They have RED LED fans which will make your case look like a Gemini Circus creature with one BLUE LED  and RED LED Top fan! The side intake fan is extremely important for cooling that this case offer ,they dont have them either. And you cant fit Cooler Master fans on the top and its a hassale to fit them on sides. So before buying send them a mail regarding this or get yourself a Cooler MAster Silencio, Antec DF 85 or a Cooler Master Storm Trooper. But then both cost Rs 10k and above.


----------



## sidhraj (Mar 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get it from Prime ABGB they are the official Importer/Distributor of NZXT in India. Im using one NZXT Phantom (RED) and I had paid Rs 8200 for the same.Trust me , its one of a hell of a cabinet when it comes to cooling. No one comes close.
> 
> Now the worst part, Prime ABGB will sell you the case but to attain that superb cooling you have to buy the 166CFM non led side fan and a top 200mm BLUE led fan (the case comes with only one). Prime ABGB dont have both. Thats the worst support you can get from a official distributor. They have RED LED fans which will make your case look like a Gemini Circus creature with one BLUE LED  and RED LED Top fan! The side intake fan is extremely important for cooling that this case offer ,they dont have them either. And you cant fit Cooler Master fans on the top and its a hassale to fit them on sides. So before buying send them a mail regarding this or get yourself a Cooler MAster Silencio, Antec DF 85 or a Cooler Master Storm Trooper. But then both cost Rs 10k and above.



Mr.Incinerator, thank you very much. :<respect >: I totally agree with the cooling part. I'll do as directed. Just one question:

Did you purchase it from primeagbg's official site or their ebay store.
because on official site they say shipping charge is 550-650 for cabinets.
their ebay selling page says shipping charge is just 300.
NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Black Cabinet | eBay


> ....or get yourself a Cooler Master Silencio, Antec DF 85 or a Cooler Master Storm Trooper.


I've fallen in love with this phantom body, so even If I had 10-15000, i don't think I would go with storm trooper or any other cabinets 
Now my mind is clear. This is what I'm going to do: shift my crosshair V formula from cooler master Elite 431 to Phantom crafted.
then use that coolermaster elite 431 to build a routine office cum mild gaming PC to play LAN coops with my brother.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought mine from Kolkata,MD Computers. But do ask Prime abgb about the fans before buying.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get it from Prime ABGB they are the official Importer/Distributor of NZXT in India. Im using one NZXT Phantom (RED) and I had paid Rs 8200 for the same.Trust me , its one of a hell of a cabinet when it comes to cooling. No one comes close.
> 
> Now the worst part, Prime ABGB will sell you the case but to attain that superb cooling you have to buy the 166CFM non led side fan and a top 200mm BLUE led fan (the case comes with only one). Prime ABGB dont have both. Thats the worst support you can get from a official distributor. They have RED LED fans which will make your case look like a Gemini Circus creature with one BLUE LED  and RED LED Top fan! The side intake fan is extremely important for cooling that this case offer ,they dont have them either. And you cant fit Cooler Master fans on the top and its a hassale to fit them on sides. So before buying send them a mail regarding this or get yourself a Cooler MAster Silencio, Antec DF 85 or a Cooler Master Storm Trooper. But then both cost Rs 10k and above.



good info.. thanks!!


----------

